# Block violent content from TiVo Central and Showcase items



## Concerned Dad (Oct 14, 2006)

I just notice the "Meet DEXTER on SHOWTIME" bullet at the bottom of my Tivo Central screen.

There is disturbing graphic violence on this preview, which has been pushed onto my TiVo box without my request, and is viewable without regard to the Parental Control settings I have on my box.

While I realize that "advertising happens" and somebody at TiVo got paid to push this promo, I am pretty pissed off that TiVo doesn't include V-Chip ratings in such a clip so my kids would not see it.

Picture this:
My 9 year old wakes up early on Saturday morning to watch cartoons or whatever I have allowed under Parental Controls for TV-Youth. He flips on the TV, then hits the TiVo remote button. The very first screen that pops up is TiVo Central, and at the bottom of the list of functions is a gold colored star next to "Meet DEXTER on SHOWTIME". Sounds like a fun show to me! Let's watch. Oh, why is that guy slicing the man's face with a knife?

While it might be a cool show for consenting adults, there is absolutely no need for such an add to be run from the unprotected TiVo Central screen or Showcases options.

--Concerned Dad


----------



## Concerned Dad (Oct 14, 2006)

Now that I've found this crap, I want to delete it.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

big deal. So what if your kid grows up to be a serial killer. At least you can blame the TiVo instead of your parenting.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

If you enable kidzone do the promos still show up?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> If you enable kidzone do the promos still show up?


No, because with KidZone enabled you're locked into KZ Now Playing and you can't get to TiVo Central without the code to disable KZ.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

So in other words "concerned dad" wasn't concerned enough to set up kidzone. Great job dad.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

seattlewendell said:


> So in other words "concerned dad" wasn't concerned enough to set up kidzone. Great job dad.


Maybe he has an S3 - those don't have KZ yet. Next update will add it.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Why are you posting this here? The R15 is NOT a TiVo.

EDIT: OK, the post this was in reply to was deleted, so it makes no sense now.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

megazone said:


> Why are you posting this here? The R15 is NOT a TiVo.


 

Did someone delete a post?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

bidger said:


> Did someone delete a post?


Yes - it was a post complaining about something on the R15 and calling people to complain to DTV - from a first time poster with 1 post.


----------

